# Possible Mods



## Fridge (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi, I'm new to this forum but hopefully will be picking up an 06 GTO within the next few days. My question is and I know its been discussed over and over again on here is what Intake and Catback should I get. Also whether or not I will void my warranty with certain things and what mods I have to have tuned with a programmer. Because if not there I would like to do some other mods. I have read alot on here about the lingenfelter air intake but i have seen the aem brute force also. 

With the exhaust i was trying to here some sound clips of everyones different exhaust on here, the one that seemed to be what i was looking for was an black 6.0 with lts cats and flowmasters. Was also wondering what the borla sounds like, I am going for a louder exhaust(trans am sound) but more deep and i would like to stay away from the glasspack sound that some of the exhausts give. And not alot of inside sound if possible. Also a a friend of mine that just bought an 06 said that the dealership installed a performance chip for him for more hp and the skip shift does anyone know of any such chip

Thank you in advance

P.S. I apologize for making such a long thread, just have ALOT of questions,lol


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

welcome to our gang. check out this thread of sound clips. should be helpful 
http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=3564&highlight=sound+clips :cool


----------



## Brazen (Apr 14, 2006)

Hey fridge,

What dealership installed the mods for you friend? I just bought my car 3 days ago and I want to have some dealer mods installed first.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fridge (Apr 13, 2006)

Brazen, I found out today that the dealership didn't put anything in I called them directly, not really sure what my friend was talking about.

I think I have decided on getting flowmaster super 40's and replacing the stock mufflers, does anyone know what sizes i should use and also if I should replace the resonator with an h pipe (if so where do i get one,lol) or leave it in and also what tips would be good to use on this.

also think i am going to go with the lingenfelter air intake


thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Fridge,
I installed flowmaster delta 40's (part number 942444) and replaced my resonator with a Magna Flow X-pipe (part number M59). I reused the factory tips and installed a K&N CAI. My car dynos at 351 RWHP and 347 RWTQ with those mods.

Hope this helps,


----------



## Fridge (Apr 13, 2006)

also, will i have to get a tune with an air intake and muffler and h pipe i am worried about having this new car with a check engine light coming on, does anyone know what all effects warranty to


thanks again for the help i definitly appreciate it,


----------

